# Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Diesmal ging es für meinen Angelkumpel Andy und mich im November auf die [/FONT]Florida Keys. Von Hamburg flogen wir über Lissabon mit TAP nach Miami. Ich würde immer wieder die Anreise über Portugal wählen. Kleiner Flughafen, wenig Wartezeit und die Maschine war ebenfalls überzeugend: deutsch- und englischsprachige Bordunterhaltung, Zweierplätze ohne Zuzahlung, nettes Personal. Auch hier ist allerdings beim Essen mit keinen kulinarischen Ergüssen zu rechnen, aber es schmecke.

 *Guter Start*
[FONT=&quot]Dank vieler USA-Reisen durften wir in Miami das „Einreise-Schnellverfahren“ (am Automaten) nutzen und standen schon kurz danach am Gepäckband. Unsere prallgefüllten Taschen hatten den Transatlantikflug  gut überstanden. So, ab durch den Zoll und zu Alamo. Seit Jahren buche ich unsere Mietwagen über USA-Reisen und dann nur Alamo. Die Angebote auf der Homepage, der Service der Mitarbeiter und die Preise überzeugen uns jedes Mal wieder. Und über Alamo können wir ebenfalls nur Positives berichten. Meist gibt’s höhere Klassen als gebucht fürs selbe Geld. Und auch hier Kundenservice vom Feinsten. Mit dem Schlüssel in der Hand suchten wir unseren Wagen für die kommenden zehn Tage aus. Es wurde ein Chevrolet Equinox – natürlich kein gebuchter Midsize, sondern Fullsize. Schnell war das Smartphone angedockt und die Navigon-App gestartet. Bloß kein Navi leihen – viel zu teuer. Dank Smartphone wird’s deutlich günstiger. Aber die mobilen Daten ausstellen, sonst wird es wieder teuer. Hängt natürlich vom Mobilfunktarif ab.

*Erster Stopp: Key West*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Als erstes ging es zum Bass Pro Shop in Miami. Kumpel Andy brauchte noch die Fishing Licence und ich ein paar Köder … Mit vollen Taschen und müden Augen steuerten wir unser Nachtquartier an. Die Travelodge in Florida City kannte ich bereits und hatte ein Zimmer mit zwei Queensize-Betten gebucht. Das Motel ist günstig, sauber und liegt direkt an der US 1 – am „Eingang“ der Keys.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nach einem typischen, aber bunten Motelfrühstück starteten wir endlich Richtung Key West. Mit Jimmy Buffett im Radio – fast alle Mietwagen sind ipod/iphone tauglich – begrüßte uns Key Largo. Ein Gefühl von „wieder zu Hause“ machte sich breit. Taucher und Outdoor-Fans kommen hier bereits voll ihre Kosten. John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park zum Beispiel ist eine Topadresse für alle möglichen Wasseraktivitäten. Wir fuhren aber weiter und genossen das Cruisen über die US 1. Was auf keiner Fahrt über die Keys bei mir fehlen darf, ist ein Besuch beim City Hall Cafe. Mahi Mahi Sandwiches und selbst gemachter Kartoffelsalat gehen hier immer. Übrigens, genau gegenüber bewohnte ich mit meiner Frau schon mal ein gemütliches Condo im Summer Seas Condominiums von Shane Tedder. Sehr netter und unkomplizierter Kontakt. Ach ja, günstig ist es auch.

[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]
Gut - und für Key West - günstig.

Ok, wir verspeisten also unsere Mahi Mahi Sandwiches und schwangen uns wieder in den Wagen. Langsam, aber sicher, rückte Key West näher. Das Navi zeigte noch wenige Kilometer an und dann waren wir da: bei Angelinas Guesthouse. Wenn sich eines nicht ändert, dann ist es die Parkplatzsituation … Rote Bordsteine, Schilder mit Tow away-Hinweisen, private Stellplätze – nach fünf Runden um den Block ließ ich Andy im Auto und auf einem Abschleppplatz sitzen und checkte erst einmal ein. Wir hatten Glück: Der hauseigene Behindertenplatz wurde nicht benötigt und wir durften unseren Chevrolet abstellen. Das bitte auch wirklich nur machen, wenn ausdrücklich erlaubt. Zum einen ist es unfair und zum anderen wird es teuer, richtig teuer.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das Guesthouse begrüßt die Gäste im typischen Key West Style: viel Holz, bunte Farben, Pool, Palmen und urgemütlich. Unser Zimmer war zwar klein und nur mit einem 1,40-Meter-Bett ausgestattet, aber alles andere bereits ausgebucht und wir wollten die 110-Dollar-Marke für die eine Nacht nicht überschreiten.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
*Wie es ein soll*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das Abendprogramm stand schon fest: Nur wenige Laufminuten entfernt liegt der südlichste Punkt der USA – Southernmost Point. Foto – check! 






Danach weiter zum Hafen und ab zu The Saltwater Angler. 

Nach dem Shoppen ging’s zum wohl bekanntesten Seafood-Laden in Key West: Conch Republic Seafood Company. Wie immer genossen wir besten Service und frische Meeresbewohner. Danach stürzten wir uns in Nachtleben am Mallory Square und in der Duval Street. Aufgrund einer Speed-Boot-Veranstaltungen zeigte sich die Legende am Ende der Keys von ihrer besten Seite: gut gelaunte Menschen, bestes Wetter und hervorragende Stimmung. Die Kaltgetränke taten ihr übriges …[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Live-Musik mit Gerd Rube und kaltem Sam Adams rundeten unseren Besuch ab.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Nacht im kleinen Bett war wider Erwartend erholsam und wir frühstückten unter Palmen am Pool des Angelinas Guesthouse. Gesättigt ging es wieder auf die US 1 Richtung Norden – unser Ferienhaus auf Key Colony Beach wartete. Da wir erst gegen 15 Uhr einziehen konnten, verbrachten wir die Zeit an den verschiedenen Brücken der Keys mit Angeln.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
*Wohnen am Wasser*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Key Colony Beach[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Mit dem Code in der Hand standen wir vor unserem Ferienhaus. Tipp, tipp, tipp, tipp und schon war die Tür von Casa Mar Azul II auf. Wir landeten im ersten Schlafzimmer, wo sich neben einem eigenen Bad auch Waschmaschine und Trockner befinden. Durch eine Tür gelangt man in das zweite Schlafzimmer. Von dort geht’s am zweiten Bad vorbei weiter zur Küche, die im Wohnzimmer integriert ist. Couch, TV sowie Tisch und Stühle runden die Einrichtung ab. Durch die Schiebetür gelangt man in den „Wintergarten“ und weiter zum Salzwasserkanal. Gemütliche Gartenmöbel laden zum morgentlichen Kaffee oder abendlichen Bier in lauer Luft ein.






[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Chillen am Kanal.

Das Ferienhaus war absolut sauber und gepflegt. Die Anmietung verlief ohne Probleme und die 500-Dollar-Kaution ging bereits kurz nach unserer Rückkehr auf meinem Konto ein. Kurz um: Vermieter John ist ohne Bedenken zu empfehlen. Ich buchte wieder über FeWo-direkt.[/FONT]
Wer das Haus mietet, erhält kostenlosen Zugang zum Beach Club. Da wir die meiste Zeit mit Angeln verbrachten, nutzten wir den Service nicht. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten sind gleich um die Ecke. Für Kleinigkeiten gibt es eine Shell-Tankstelle, wo der Sadowsky Causway auf den Overseas Highway trifft. Größere Einkäufe erledigten wir im Kmart – nur wenige Kilometer entfernt.

*Überall Fische*
Die nächsten Tage verbrachten wir mit Inselhopping und fischten die Brücken des Overseas Highway ab. Immer unter den wachsamen Augen der grünen Leguane. Ans Band gingen uns verschiedene Grouper-Arten, Haie, Snooks, Jacks, Snapper und Barrakudas. Entweder bissen die kampfstarken Räuber auf verschiedene Gummifische in Farben wie Braun, Silber oder Grün. Hardbaits, die flach unter der Wasseroberfläche liefen brachten genauso Action wie Modelle, die zwischen einem und zwei Metern Tiefe gefischt werden. Unsere 70-bis-80-Gramm-Ruten in 2,70 Meter waren allerdings deutlich zu leicht und auf unserem nächsten Trip kommen Drei-Meter-Modelle mit mindestens 120 Gramm Wurfgewicht mit. Für bessere Kontrolle im Drill auf den Steinen. 
Vor die 18er Geflochtene schalteten wir 30- oder 50-lbs-Big-Game-Vorfachmaterial. Gefangen haben wir bei jedem Wasserstand und zu jeder Tageszeit. Ganz wichtig: Auf den scharfkantigen Korallensteinen am Ufer sind Wasserschuhe unverzichtbar. Ich setze immer auf Acht-Dollar-Modelle von Walmart und übergebe sie nach dem Urlaub dem Mülleimer – denn die Sohlen sind nach einer Woche durch. Und das auch bei teureren Ausführungen.






Grouper geben richtig Gas!






Vor den Steinen verlaufen meist fischverdächtige Rinnen. Aber Vorsicht, die Fische schießen nach dem Biss gerne in die Felsen!






Hogy Lures zum Beispiel, waren sehr beliebt. Aber auch andere Gummis fingen. 






Erst Tarpon verloren, dann Snook gefangen. 

*Gut geführt zum Fisch*
Auch wenn es nicht ganz billig ist, eine Guiding-Tour sollte man auf jeden Fall einplanen. Dieses Mal suchte ich einen Guide aus, der aufgrund seiner guten Fangergebnisse auf der Tafel im Hafen vom World Wide Sportsman prangte: 36 Snooks bei einem Trip! Chris Barron (Stray Cat Fishing Charters) ist kein Unbekannter auf den Keys und nach zwei kurzen E-Mails stand unser Termin fest.
Pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr beluden wir das 18′ Maverick und Chris gab Gas. Während der Acht-Stunden-Tour fischten wir an verschiedenen Brücken, zwischen Mangroven, auf den Flats und in Kanälen dicht am Ufer. Die Zeit verging mit Snooks, Groupern, Jacks, Snappern und drei verlorenen Tarpon viel zu schnell. 600 Dollar + 100 Dollar Trinkgeld waren es wert. Wir lernten von Chris sehr viel über die Fischerei und werden ihn sicher noch einmal besuchen. Mit ein paar dicken Snook-Filets gingen wir von Bord und folgten Chris Tipp, im Lazy Days den Fisch zubereiten zu lassen. Gegrillt und gebraten mit Blick aufs Wasser – ein Träumchen und perfekter Abschluss! „You catch it, we cook it!“






Andy freut sich mit Chris über einen dicken Snook.






Viele Spots am Overseas Highway sind von beiden Seiten befischbar. 






Ich erinnere mich noch an den Biss - direkt vor den Steinen.





Unweit von Robbie´s probierten wir es noch mal auf Tarpon. Ich bekam beim ersten Wurf einen geschätzen 50-Pfünder drauf. Der Circle Hook fasste jedoch nicht. So gab es zum Schluss noch einen schicken Grouper.

*Ab in die Mangroven*
Was darf ebenfalls nicht fehlen? Ein Besuch bei Robbie’s Pier! Natürlich besorgte ich wieder ein Eimerchen mit Fischstücken, die wir mit spektakulären „Attacken“ an die zahlreichen Tarpon und Jacks verfütterten. 






Danach statteten wir dem Kajakverleiher einen Besuch ab und legten unseren Kajaktag durch die Magroven und auf die Flats fest. Leider war das zweite der beiden Modelle mit Fußsteuerung nicht einsatzbereit. Egal, dann eben eines mit herkömmlichen Antrieb. Nur wenige Paddelschläge später befanden wir uns in den Mangroven und trieben über glasklarem Wasser. Die Beute war bunt und der Fahrspaß kam auch nicht zu kurz. Die 60 Dollar für den ganzen Tag lohnten sich absolut (Fußssteuerung) und auch das Paddelmodell lief top (45 Dollar). Zum Abschluss ließen wir es uns im Hungry Tarpon mit Blick auf Robbie’s Pier schmecken. Das Wlan ist hier übrigens so schnell, dass telefonische Urlaubsgrüße per facetime kein Problem sind. Nach acht Stunden auf dem Wasser traten wir völlig geschafft den Heimweg an.
Viel zu schnell verging mal wieder die Zeit auf den Keys. Bevor wir aber in den Fliegen stiegen, stoppten wir noch einmal an der Dolphin Mall und bei Bass Pro. Danach noch schnell den Mietwagen abgegeben und zack – der Trip war zu ende …

Ich hoffe, der Beitrag hat Euch gefallen und macht vielleicht Lust, auf einen Trip über den großen Teich ...


----------



## Ørret (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Naja, ganz nett der Bericht.
Was würde einen so ein Spass ungefähr kosten wenn man ihn selbst bezahlen müsste?


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Hi!
Für mich sehr viel besser als "ganz nett" - interessant geschrieben und voller guter, und vor allem für Jedermann umsetzbare Infos.
Chicke Bilder..#6.
Petri#h


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Naja, ganz nett der Bericht.
> Was würde einen so ein Spass ungefähr kosten wenn man ihn selbst bezahlen müsste?



Woraus schließt Du, dass ich die Reise nicht selbst bezahlt habe? Weil unser Verlag Angelmagazine produziert? Neben Rute & Rolle und Fisch & Fliege habe ich auch noch ein Privatleben  Und da dreht es sich häufig ebenfalls ums Angeln. Zum Beispeil im Urlaub. 
Ich schaue heute Abend noch mal in meine Kostenaufstellung.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Für mich sehr viel besser als "ganz nett" - interessant geschrieben und voller guter, und vor allem für Jedermann umsetzbare Infos.
> Chicke Bilder..#6.
> Petri#h



Danke #h Man tut, was man kann. Habe per PN schon Anfragen für weitere Infos erhalten. Werde die ggf. dann auch hier noch mal zusammenfassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Starker Bericht und für "Heimschaizzer" wie mich immer sehr interessant. Vielen dank für deine Mühen!


----------



## Ørret (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Woraus schließt Du, dass ich die Reise nicht selbst bezahlt habe? Weil unser Verlag Angelmagazine produziert? Neben Rute & Rolle und Fisch & Fliege habe ich auch noch ein Privatleben  Und da dreht es sich häufig ebenfalls ums Angeln. Zum Beispeil im Urlaub.
> Ich schaue heute Abend noch mal in meine Kostenaufstellung.


Naja du willst ja wohl nicht bestreiten das man als Redakteur  die ein oder andere Reise/Produkt zumindest zum Teil gesponsert bekommt, damit der Bericht über die entsprechende Destination/Produktdann auch entsprechend positiv ausfällt. Schön daß du als Privatmann auch noch auf Angelreise gehst#6
Also was kostet so ein Spaß? Bezahlbar für den kleinen Mann?


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Naja du willst ja wohl nicht bestreiten das man als Redakteur  die ein oder andere Reise/Produkt zumindest zum Teil gesponsert bekommt, damit der Bericht über die entsprechende Destination/Produktdann auch entsprechend positiv ausfällt. Schön daß du als Privatmann auch noch auf Angelreise gehst#6
> Also was kostet so ein Spaß? Bezahlbar für den kleinen Mann?



Auf diese Art kaum teurer als Spanien - nur SO ist das für "den kleinen Mann" überhaupt bezahlbar.
Auf Guide und Boot kannst du getrost verzichten - die Angelei ist auch vom Ufer deutlich besser als Alles was Du aus Europa kennst..#6.
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Ørret (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auf diese Art kaum teurer als Spanien - nur SO ist das für "den kleinen Mann" überhaupt bezahlbar.
> Auf Guide und Boot kannst du getrost verzichten - die Angelei ist auch vom Ufer deutlich besser als Alles was Du aus Europa kennst..#6.
> Petri|wavey:



Braucht man irgendwelche Lizenzen....gibt's Schonzeiten, Schöngebiete,Mindestmaße bzw. wo kann man die anrufen? 
Vllt. habe ich diese Infos aber auch überlesen...


----------



## Ørret (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Gibt's irgendwelche Stolpersteine die man bedenken muss wenn man das erstmal sowas plant.....ich denke da z.B. an Zoll oder irgendwelche lokalen Gegebenheiten die man als Deutscher vllt nicht so kennt?


----------



## Minimax (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Ein schöner, reichbebildeter Bericht, vielen Dank dafür
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Das ist ja alles schön und gut und auch nett geschrieben, aber mich hat in der Überschrift der Teil angefixt, in dem die Jagd auf den grünen Drachen angekündigt wird. |kopfkrat


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Braucht man irgendwelche Lizenzen....gibt's Schonzeiten, Schöngebiete,Mindestmaße bzw. wo kann man die anrufen?
> Vllt. habe ich diese Infos aber auch überlesen...



Scheinbar ;-) Man braucht die Saltwater Licence. Ist im Text verlinkt. Kann man sich online besorgen oder in diversen Angelshops. 
Schonzeiten? Aber sicher, findest Du auch auf der von mir angegebenen Seite. Hier noch mal direkt. 
Zudem hängen die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten fast überall mit Fischbildern an beliebten Angelstellen.


----------



## Minimax (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ....mich hat in der Überschrift der Teil angefixt, in dem die Jagd auf den grünen Drachen angekündigt wird. |kopfkrat



 ...angefixt nicht von ungefähr, eh?:q


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwelche Stolpersteine die man bedenken muss wenn man das erstmal sowas plant.....ich denke da z.B. an Zoll oder irgendwelche lokalen Gegebenheiten die man als Deutscher vllt nicht so kennt?



Natürlich, und wie vor jeder Reise in ein neues Reiseland sollte man sich über Begebenheiten, Verhalten im Restaurant, Straßenverkehr, etc. und Einreisebestimmungen informieren. Zum Beispiel beim Auswärtigen Amt.
Besonders wichtig: ESTA 
Hier gab es in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder Änderungen und weitere Infos werden für die Einreisegenehmigung verlangt.


----------



## dreampike (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht! Ich hatte selber schon mal das Glück die Keys zu bereisen und es ist absolut faZinierend, wie schnell man da mit dem Boot oder Kajak mitten inder Wildnis ist. Ich würde beim nächsten Mal nicht vom Kajak mit der Fliege auf Tarpon fischen. Statt des angepeilten 20Pfünders hatte ich einen Riesen mit ca. 150 Pfd. an der Leine. Das ist angesichts der brachialen Urgewalt eines solchen Kraftpaketes erst mal Adrenalin pur, dann aber wurde es etwas turbolent, da ich keine Hand frei hatte zum Paddeln. Kurz bvor der Goliath Kurs auf Kuba machte, riß das Vorfach an der Sollbruchstelle. 
Ich würde gerne wieder hinfahren...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Naja du willst ja wohl nicht bestreiten das man als Redakteur  die ein oder andere Reise/Produkt zumindest zum Teil gesponsert bekommt, damit der Bericht über die entsprechende Destination/Produktdann auch entsprechend positiv ausfällt. Schön daß du als Privatmann auch noch auf Angelreise gehst#6
> Also was kostet so ein Spaß? Bezahlbar für den kleinen Mann?





Wir haben rund 1.200 Euro pro Person für Flug, Unterkünfte, Mietwagen und Steuern bezahlt. Mit gut 500 Euro lagen wir im oberen Preisbereich für den Flug. Aktuell gibt es Hamburg-Miami für 412 Euro. Wer Flugsuchmaschinen nutzt und nicht unbedingt an bestimmte Abflugtage oder -flughäfen gebunden ist, kann sparen. 
Genauso fährt auch eine Kompaktklasse von A nach B. Schon wieder 200 Euro gespart. 
Muss es ein Ferienhaus sein? Wer nur zum Fischen kommt, dem reicht bestimmt auch ein Motelzimmer. Wieder was gespart. Allerdings sind die Keys im Vergleich zu anderen Orten in Florida deutlich teurer. 
Klar, Verpflegung und Benzin kommen noch dazu. Aber das brauche ich auch in Hamburg. Fällt daher nicht in meine Rechnung mit rein. Shoppen ist auch kein Muss. 
Dass so eine Reise nicht mit ’ner Tour nach Dänemark, Schweden oder Österreich vergleichbar ist, ist klar, aber DIY-Trips lassen sich prima selbst zusammenstellen. Urlaubsguru und Urlaubspiraten bieten häufig Fly & Drive oder sogar mit Unterkunft zu Schnäppchenpreise an. Dann kann man das gesparte Geld in Angelgerät investieren ;-)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auf diese Art kaum teurer als Spanien - nur SO ist das für "den kleinen Mann" überhaupt bezahlbar.
> Auf Guide und Boot kannst du getrost verzichten - die Angelei ist auch vom Ufer deutlich besser als Alles was Du aus Europa kennst..#6.
> Petri|wavey:


Das stimmt! Die geführten Touren sind toll, aber wirklich kein Muss. Mein Kumpel bedankte sich mit der Guidingtour für meine Arbeit im Vorfeld. Ich hatte die komplette Reiseplanung übernommen. 
Überall, und das ist fast wörtlich zu nehmen, lässt sich vom Ufer fischen. Besonders spannend: Schon kleine Räuber geben im Drill richtig Gummi und lassen die Rollenbremse kreischen #6


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Ich habe in den USA zwar kein Salzwasserfischen gemacht, aber mit Seife auf Channel Catfish zu gehen...vor bald 10 Jahren...das war schon was ganz besonderes. :q

@Elmar: Danke für den tollen Bericht. Schön geschrieben.
Großes Lob.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



dreampike schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht! Ich hatte selber schon mal das Glück die Keys zu bereisen und es ist absolut faZinierend, wie schnell man da mit dem Boot oder Kajak mitten inder Wildnis ist. Ich würde beim nächsten Mal nicht vom Kajak mit der Fliege auf Tarpon fischen. Statt des angepeilten 20Pfünders hatte ich einen Riesen mit ca. 150 Pfd. an der Leine. Das ist angesichts der brachialen Urgewalt eines solchen Kraftpaketes erst mal Adrenalin pur, dann aber wurde es etwas turbolent, da ich keine Hand frei hatte zum Paddeln. Kurz bvor der Goliath Kurs auf Kuba machte, riß das Vorfach an der Sollbruchstelle.
> Ich würde gerne wieder hinfahren...
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Schöne Anekdote |wavey: Kommt bestimmt häufiger vor. Man kann sich eben nicht aussuchen, was beißt. Die Jungs sind echt explosiv! Ich habe schon unter den Brücken Exemplare durchziehen sehen, dass ich schnell meinen Köder aus dem Wasser beförderte ...
Das stimmt, die Natur über und unter Wasser beeindruckt mich auch immer wieder. Ein spannendes Ökosystem mit vielen unterschiedlichen Lebewesen. 
Dann los - ab geht’s #6


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich habe in den USA zwar kein Salzwasserfischen gemacht, aber mit Seife auf Channel Catfish zu gehen...vor bald 10 Jahren...das war schon was ganz besonderes. :q
> 
> @Elmar: Danke für den tollen Bericht. Schön geschrieben.
> Großes Lob.



Und? Gestochen worden? Sachen gibt’s #6
Danke, man merkt, glaube ich, dass ich ein wenig Florida-Verrückt bin. Ich poste vielleicht mal mein Arbeitszimmer ...:k


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Und? Gestochen worden? Sachen gibt’s #6
> Danke, man merkt, glaube ich, dass ich ein wenig Florida-Verrückt bin. Ich poste vielleicht mal mein Arbeitszimmer ...:k



Gestochen worden? Nein. Solange die Tiere dort mittelgroß sind, strampeln sie außerhalb vom Wasser nicht so sehr. 
Wenn du in Florida warst...hast du schon mal das Inlands-Angeln ausgetestet? In den von invasiven Arten komplett überladenen Ökosystem?
Snakeheads etc?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Leech schrieb:


> Gestochen worden? Nein. Solange die Tiere dort mittelgroß sind, strampeln sie außerhalb vom Wasser nicht so sehr.
> Wenn du in Florida warst...hast du schon mal das Inlands-Angeln ausgetestet? In den von invasiven Arten komplett überladenen Ökosystem?
> Snakeheads etc?



Nein, aber die Everglades reizen mich noch mal. Da schwimmen auch viele Ziele herum. Snakeheads habe ich nur mal an der Oberfläche in einem Kanal in Cape Coral sehen können.


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Sehr schöner Reisebericht - danke dafür! So bekommen auch Leute wie ich, die vermutl. nie nach Florida kommen werden, einen kleinen Einblick wie es dort mit Fischen, Leuten und Fangmöglichkeiten bestellt ist...

Aber:


rhinefisher schrieb:


> - die Angelei ist auch vom Ufer deutlich besser als Alles was Du aus Europa kennst..#6.



Einspruch!! Das mag ich dann aber doch nicht glauben und würde sogar wetten^^#d & denke Rhinefisher irrt sich hier:q

Auf jeden Fall ein Petri!
#h


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Da irre ich mich nicht..!
Es ist schon eine Weile her, aber ich war oft und lange in FL unterwegs.
Das angeln ist auch mit den besten Plätzen in Europa nicht zu vergleichen.
Ganz andere Mengen und die Fische schienen mir erheblich unbedarfter.
Jedenfalls habe ich an der Adria meine allergrößten Schneidererlebnisse gehabt..:q.
In FL die schönsten Erfolge..:vik:
Petri#h


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz andere Mengen und die Fische schienen mir erheblich unbedarfter.
> ....
> In FL die schönsten Erfolge..:vik:
> Petri#h



Gut, ich war nie da, von daher sicher möglich. aus der Ferne und mit yt-Filmchen glotzen, kommt es mir auch bissle so vor, dass sie dort leichter beissen... mag sein und glaub ich  dir gerne:m

Aber in Europa sind auch schon Thunfische und Schwertfische, Amberjacks, riesige Heilbute und gewaltige Conger, Haie und Adlerfische vom Ufer aus gefangen worden, daher mein Einwand.
Zur Mittelmeerangelei meinte ein Boardie sinngemäß:
Das Angeln im Mittelmeer ist die Gegenthese zum Forellenpuff...

lg#h


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Hi!
Conger,Hai und Adlerfische fange ich ja auch in Europa, aber mit was für einem Aufwand.
Conger und Katzenhai sind einfach - da kann man kaum dran vorbei angeln.
Über das angeln auf Adlerfische könnte ich ein Buch schreiben.
Was habe ich da für einen Aufwand betrieben, für letzlich 5 od. 6 Fische im velauf von etlichen Jahren.
Da fange ich in 2 Wochen im Süden Maroccos das Doppelte.
In South Carolina, OK, das ist nicht FL, aber nahe dran, fange ich das Vierfache.. .
Man sieht ja immer diese spektakulären Bilder von riesigen Groupern (langweilige angelei..) oder Bullenhaien die von irgendwelchen Jettys an den Inlets gefangen werden.
Für mich ist FL aber mehr Flounder, Snook und andere Fische eher mittlerer Größe.
Kostet fast nix und macht irre Spaß!
Petri


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

@ Rhinefisher - THX für deine Einschätzung/Beurteilung der Fangmöglichkeiten. Selbst habe ich da kaum Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Kommt aber mit den Erfahrungen meiner Verwandschaft, die zur See fährt, hin bzw wird von denen auch grob so gesehen...

Ausserdem haste mich jetzed doch sehr neugierig gemacht 

dir lg


----------



## kopyto55 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

super Bericht  ! danke :m

 Was mich erstaunt hat: du scheinst sehr viel mit Kunstködern gefangen zu haben. Die locals die ich im Golf fischen sah fischten fast ausnahmslos mit lebendigem Köfi. Zum Teil richtig krass, da wurden 35cm lange Ladyfisch zum Köder für Snooks.... 

 Gruss Kopyto 55


----------



## Marco74 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Sehr schön geschrieben, Elmar. Vor drei Wochen war ich auch noch da...
Ich werde beim nächsten Mal drei Kombos für das Uferangeln mitnehmen.
Eine leichte (30g) in 7ft für Strandangeln und Kayakangeln mit kleineren Ködern /Shrimps, wenn es hängerfrei ist.
Eine mittlere (echte 60g) hatte ich jetzt mit und die passt gut für etwas größere Kunstköder (z.B. Swimbaits für Snook).
Und für große Köder /Köderfische passt dann eine ca. 150g Rute.
Evtl. fahren wir Ende September wieder. Zwar Pärchenurlaub, aber dabei kann man soooo viel angeln. Bootssteg, Strände und eine Tour ist immer drin.
Und September/Oktober ist die Zeit an der Ostküste für den MULLET RUN!!!
Hoffe, dass ich dann mal einen großen Snook fangen kann


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> super Bericht  ! danke :m
> 
> Was mich erstaunt hat: du scheinst sehr viel mit Kunstködern gefangen zu haben. Die locals die ich im Golf fischen sah fischten fast ausnahmslos mit lebendigem Köfi. Zum Teil richtig krass, da wurden 35cm lange Ladyfisch zum Köder für Snooks....
> 
> Gruss Kopyto 55



Ja, Pinfish & Co sind einfach unschlagbar, überall zu kaufen oder selber zu fangen. Wir setzten neben Kunstködern häufig auch auf Shrimps. Die zuckelten prima durch die Rinnen#6


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschrieben, Elmar. Vor drei Wochen war ich auch noch da...
> Ich werde beim nächsten Mal drei Kombos für das Uferangeln mitnehmen.
> Eine leichte (30g) in 7ft für Strandangeln und Kayakangeln mit kleineren Ködern /Shrimps, wenn es hängerfrei ist.
> Eine mittlere (echte 60g) hatte ich jetzt mit und die passt gut für etwas größere Kunstköder (z.B. Swimbaits für Snook).
> ...



Danke|wavey:
Der Rutenauswahl ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! Alles abgedeckt.

So sieht’s aus. Das ist das, was wir so an Florida lieben: Es kommt jeder auf seine Kosten. Wünsche schon mal ausgiebige Vorfreude!

Wo geht es hin? Stuart ist zum Beispiel bekannt für sein großen Snooks. Aber wie Du schon sagst: Es gibt überall viele Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Mullet Run ist immer spektakulär und die Köderfrage schnell beantwortet


----------



## Marco74 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Wahrscheinlich die 2.Woche Fort Pierce. Leicht nördich von Stuart.
Wir müssten uns mal zum Hamburger Florida Stammtisch treffen
  ;-)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die 2.Woche Fort Pierce. Leicht nördich von Stuart.
> Wir müssten uns mal zum Hamburger Florida Stammtisch treffen
> ;-)



Port Salerno Waterfront District. An der Slippe stehen auch häufig große Snooks. Jose Abrego, ein Einheimischer, fischt dort immer. Ihn habe ich bei einem Besuch von Michael Mauri im vergangenen Jahr kennengelernt. Seine Ergebnisse sind schon beeindruckend. 
Klingt gut - und das mit Margaritas |wavey:In wlecher Ecke wohnst Du? Ich in Nienstedten.


----------



## Marco74 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Danke für den Tip!
Wir waren in Ft Pierce bei diesem kleinen Hotel direkt am Inlet und dort habe ich direkt vom kleinen Strand gute Snook (knapp unter slot) gefangen.
https://www.hutchinsonplazahotel.com/
Meine Empfehlung.
Hattest du dir mal die Spooltek lures zugelegt? Sehr geiles Prinzip - muss ich mir beim nächsten Mal zulegen.
https://spoolteklures.com/
Wäre je vielleicht ne Story für die R&R (auch wenn es für deutsche Hechte zu schade wäre)


----------



## Marco74 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

life is a beach;-)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. April 2018)

*AW: Von grünen Drachen und spannenden Drills – einmal Keys und zurück!*

Ja, das sind Urlaubsbilder, bei denen man den Sand unter schon unter den Füßen fühlt  Toller Snook #6
Danke für die Links. Die Unterkunft sieht wirklich top aus! Und das Ködersystem schaue ich mir heute Abend mal genauer an.


----------

